# Moon Sugar by Mr. Good Vapes



## Sir Vape (26/7/15)

One of the pioneers of USA E-Liquid, Mr Good Vapes is the brainchild behind Gary Riddle and Chris Davis. Gary a trained chef wanted to create a high VG juice with max flavour along with fellow marketing consultant Chris. Their first creation was Moon Sugar which in testing faze created a cult following and become one of the top selling e-juice's in US. Mr. Good Vapes lineup over the years has expanded but "The Sugar" is still their most sought after flavour. All you need to do is search the most well known stores in the US and you will find Moon Sugar in their collection.

Moon Sugar delivers a space atmosphere that registers a sweet delicacy to your palate. The high concentration of sugar cookie makes a savory blend that includes notes butterscotch and graham cracker pie crust. A huge Mr. Good Vape favourite. Huge of flavour and cloud production.

80/20 vg/pg

30 ml

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mr-good-vapes/products/moon-sugar

Reactions: Like 2


----------

